# [config kernel] Pas de carte son detecté avec i5  (résolu)

## cinzilla

Bonjour à tous et toutes

Je doute obtenir une réponse avant quelques jour en ces temps de réjouissance. A noter que ce n'est pas le 1 er noyeau je configure mais jamais sur du matériel aussi recent.

La machine en question est une architecture CometLake (cpu i5 10400) tout fonctionne (enfin il me semble hormis la carte son)

```

dmesg | grep -i sound [    0.409693] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.641526]   No soundcards found. 

```

j'ai tenté plusieurs choses, activé désactivé mis en dur et en module mais rien à faire ma carte n'est pas reconnu.

voici une comparaison des modules chargé entre endeavour (systeme actuel à droite et gentoo a gauche).

https://imgur.com/Nn18NaJ

merci de votre retour

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu poster un lien vers ta config kernel. Ainsi qu'un petit lspci.

----------

## cinzilla

le lien vers la conf https://postit.ilinux.fr/?2e757def4f2293d6#AqyDsCh6MKQyrKpbuHPbdxTp2LY8tW7FvG9PDGE75kc8

le lien vers lspci https://postit.ilinux.fr/?291ac88c58e2314d#6jJNUCg7Z8R792D4goSNi98d83tQfBBxo4STNpr1Yopn

Je suis en train de remonter le fil de mon dmesg et je vois beaucoup de soucis qui pourrait etre en lien je le poste aussi. Je pense que niveau kernel tout est bon, mais j'ai du m... sur le gpt et/ou btrfs à l'installation ce qui empeche le chargement du codec

voici un morceau choisi de mon dmesg qui montre les probleme relatif a gpt et systemd

https://postit.ilinux.fr/?7d12ee119f9cd365#CT6gSigxkt8HUbrwt67S3M1RcKumE7LBdUqZPjvCFyds

Il apparait que je monte mal mon sous volume root dans fstab :/ faut que je retrouve commenton fait

Merci de ton aide

----------

## netfab

Il faut résoudre les problèmes dans l'ordre.

Si malgré tout tu n'arrives toujours pas à faire apparaître ta carte son, essaye de jouer avec le paramètre dsp_driver du module snd-intel-dspcfg.

Quelques liens :

https://thesofproject.github.io/latest/getting_started/intel_debug/introduction.html#pci-devices-introduced-after-2016

https://forum.artixlinux.org/index.php/topic,2089.0.html

----------

## cinzilla

Bon je reviens très largement en arrière, puisque ne comprenant pas quelle options manquaient à ma configuration de kernel, j'ai tenté un noyeau genkernel all... même soucis.

Je me demande à l'heure actuel si je dois creuser dans tout les sens ou plus simplementreprendre mon installation.

C'est bon j'ai trouvé mon erreur... je veux une gentoo systemd mais j'ai pris le stage3 openrc.Je pense que ca a mis un bon gros bazar dans ma config avec des erreurs divers et freeze que je ne m'expliquais pas . D'autre part je n'avais pas installé les micro code intelje change le titre de mon post si ca peu servir

----------

